# 1 of 4 times server (bhyve guest) is unsynchronized (OpenNTP)



## IPTRACE (Mar 1, 2017)

Hello!

I have four times servers. One of them is till unsynchronized.
Even if I restart the system or process OpenNTPD tries sync and then It's sucessful.
But after some time clock is unsynchronized...
Every my times servers have the same configuration and external time server to sync but I have a problem with one.

`kern.timecounter.hardware: TSC-low`

The data below represents output of ntpctl and ntpdate commands.
Time server synchronizes and then resynchronizes again and finally is still unsynchronized.




```
user@ntp:~ % sudo ntpctl -sa
4/5 peers valid, clock unsynced, clock offset is -51.676ms

peer
   wt tl st  next  poll          offset       delay      jitter
194.146.251.100 tempus1.gum.gov.pl
    1 10  1    0s   34s       -32.322ms    13.420ms     4.168ms
193.110.137.171 ntp.itl.waw.pl
    1 10  2   30s   33s       -51.453ms    15.520ms     4.771ms
153.19.250.123 ntp.task.gda.pl
    1 10  2   22s   30s       -48.132ms    24.290ms     9.904ms
2001:6d8:0:4::11 info.cyf-kr.edu.pl
    1  2  -   48s  300s             ---- peer not valid ----
194.146.251.101 tempus2.gum.gov.pl
    1 10  1   25s   32s       -46.620ms    16.323ms    11.098ms
user@ntp:~ % sudo ntpctl -sa
4/5 peers valid, clock unsynced, clock offset is -0.176ms

peer
   wt tl st  next  poll          offset       delay      jitter
194.146.251.100 tempus1.gum.gov.pl
    1 10  1   29s   31s      -110.885ms    13.318ms     3.785ms
193.110.137.171 ntp.itl.waw.pl
    1 10  2   21s   32s      -109.436ms    14.028ms     4.208ms
153.19.250.123 ntp.task.gda.pl
    1 10  2   16s   34s      -106.641ms    22.000ms     6.765ms
2001:6d8:0:4::11 info.cyf-kr.edu.pl
    1  2  -  276s  300s             ---- peer not valid ----
194.146.251.101 tempus2.gum.gov.pl
    1 10  1   16s   30s      -105.883ms    14.563ms     7.069ms
user@ntp:~ % sudo ntpctl -sa
4/5 peers valid, clock synced, stratum 2

peer
   wt tl st  next  poll          offset       delay      jitter
194.146.251.100 tempus1.gum.gov.pl
    1 10  1    0s   31s        83.908ms    13.318ms     3.785ms
193.110.137.171 ntp.itl.waw.pl
    1 10  2   25s   33s        66.841ms    14.838ms     5.030ms
153.19.250.123 ntp.task.gda.pl
    1 10  2   17s   30s        67.664ms    19.343ms     5.798ms
2001:6d8:0:4::11 info.cyf-kr.edu.pl
    1  2  -  247s  300s             ---- peer not valid ----
194.146.251.101 tempus2.gum.gov.pl
 *  1 10  1   20s   33s        68.484ms    11.820ms     6.829ms
user@ntp:~ % sudo ntpctl -sa
4/5 peers valid, clock synced, stratum 2

peer
   wt tl st  next  poll          offset       delay      jitter
194.146.251.100 tempus1.gum.gov.pl
    1 10  1   30s   33s       -13.332ms    13.495ms     2.703ms
193.110.137.171 ntp.itl.waw.pl
    1 10  2   21s   30s        -9.845ms    14.159ms     4.386ms
153.19.250.123 ntp.task.gda.pl
    1 10  2   15s   31s        -7.477ms    20.640ms     7.409ms
2001:6d8:0:4::11 info.cyf-kr.edu.pl
    1  2  -  116s  300s             ---- peer not valid ----
194.146.251.101 tempus2.gum.gov.pl
 *  1 10  1   13s   31s        -6.036ms    13.400ms    10.210ms
user@ntp:~ % sudo ntpctl -sa
4/5 peers valid, clock synced, stratum 2

peer
   wt tl st  next  poll          offset       delay      jitter
194.146.251.100 tempus1.gum.gov.pl
    1 10  1   34s   34s       -52.045ms    13.002ms     5.416ms
193.110.137.171 ntp.itl.waw.pl
    1 10  2   21s   32s       -47.770ms    13.697ms     5.497ms
153.19.250.123 ntp.task.gda.pl
    1 10  2   19s   34s       -45.268ms    21.661ms     8.455ms
2001:6d8:0:4::11 info.cyf-kr.edu.pl
    1  2  -   53s  300s             ---- peer not valid ----
194.146.251.101 tempus2.gum.gov.pl
 *  1 10  1   17s   33s       -43.539ms    13.284ms    10.148ms
user@ntp:~ % sudo ntpctl -sa
4/5 peers valid, clock unsynced, clock offset is -140.898ms

peer
   wt tl st  next  poll          offset       delay      jitter
194.146.251.100 tempus1.gum.gov.pl
    1 10  1    1s   33s         5.658ms    12.658ms     4.930ms
193.110.137.171 ntp.itl.waw.pl
    1 10  2   20s   31s        -8.655ms    13.450ms     5.156ms
153.19.250.123 ntp.task.gda.pl
    1 10  2   15s   32s        -5.620ms    23.257ms     3.290ms
2001:6d8:0:4::11 info.cyf-kr.edu.pl
    1  2  -  284s  300s             ---- peer not valid ----
194.146.251.101 tempus2.gum.gov.pl
    1 10  1   15s   34s        -3.253ms    14.720ms     9.025ms
```


```
user@ntp:~ % sudo ntpdate -dvv 194.146.251.100
 1 Mar 08:23:43 ntpdate[2298]: ntpdate 4.2.8p9-a (1)
transmit(194.146.251.100)
receive(194.146.251.100)
transmit(194.146.251.100)
receive(194.146.251.100)
transmit(194.146.251.100)
receive(194.146.251.100)
transmit(194.146.251.100)
receive(194.146.251.100)
server 194.146.251.100, port 123
stratum 1, precision -20, leap 00, trust 000
refid [PPS], delay 0.03456, dispersion 0.00400
transmitted 4, in filter 4
reference time:    dc60f582.e41abd1c  Wed, Mar  1 2017  8:23:46.891
originate timestamp: dc60f585.36c9f300  Wed, Mar  1 2017  8:23:49.214
transmit timestamp:  dc60f585.6ab10c5f  Wed, Mar  1 2017  8:23:49.416
filter delay:  0.03598  0.03687  0.04285  0.03456
         0.00000  0.00000  0.00000  0.00000
filter offset: -0.20261 -0.20348 -0.20218 -0.20738
         0.000000 0.000000 0.000000 0.000000
delay 0.03456, dispersion 0.00400
offset -0.207384

 1 Mar 08:23:49 ntpdate[2298]: adjust time server 194.146.251.100 offset -0.207384 sec
user@ntp:~ % sudo ntpdate -dvv 193.110.137.171
 1 Mar 08:24:08 ntpdate[2300]: ntpdate 4.2.8p9-a (1)
transmit(193.110.137.171)
receive(193.110.137.171)
transmit(193.110.137.171)
receive(193.110.137.171)
transmit(193.110.137.171)
receive(193.110.137.171)
transmit(193.110.137.171)
receive(193.110.137.171)
server 193.110.137.171, port 123
stratum 1, precision -20, leap 00, trust 000
refid [ATOM], delay 0.03543, dispersion 0.00133
transmitted 4, in filter 4
reference time:    dc60f598.b27fc5fd  Wed, Mar  1 2017  8:24:08.697
originate timestamp: dc60f59e.976f2b37  Wed, Mar  1 2017  8:24:14.591
transmit timestamp:  dc60f59e.ceca2523  Wed, Mar  1 2017  8:24:14.807
filter delay:  0.03851  0.03677  0.03543  0.03592
         0.00000  0.00000  0.00000  0.00000
filter offset: -0.21694 -0.21891 -0.22018 -0.22141
         0.000000 0.000000 0.000000 0.000000
delay 0.03543, dispersion 0.00133
offset -0.220189

 1 Mar 08:24:14 ntpdate[2300]: adjust time server 193.110.137.171 offset -0.220189 sec
user@ntp:~ % sudo ntpdate -dvv 153.19.250.123
 1 Mar 08:24:31 ntpdate[2302]: ntpdate 4.2.8p9-a (1)
transmit(153.19.250.123)
receive(153.19.250.123)
transmit(153.19.250.123)
receive(153.19.250.123)
transmit(153.19.250.123)
receive(153.19.250.123)
transmit(153.19.250.123)
receive(153.19.250.123)
server 153.19.250.123, port 123
stratum 2, precision -22, leap 00, trust 000
refid [153.19.250.123], delay 0.04263, dispersion 0.00348
transmitted 4, in filter 4
reference time:    dc60f116.4f4df117  Wed, Mar  1 2017  8:04:54.309
originate timestamp: dc60f5b5.21463a86  Wed, Mar  1 2017  8:24:37.129
transmit timestamp:  dc60f5b5.5bcdd21b  Wed, Mar  1 2017  8:24:37.358
filter delay:  0.04456  0.04631  0.04591  0.04263
         0.00000  0.00000  0.00000  0.00000
filter offset: -0.23267 -0.23304 -0.23423 -0.23717
         0.000000 0.000000 0.000000 0.000000
delay 0.04263, dispersion 0.00348
offset -0.237170

 1 Mar 08:24:37 ntpdate[2302]: adjust time server 153.19.250.123 offset -0.237170 sec
user@ntp:~ % sudo ntpdate -dvv 194.146.251.101
 1 Mar 08:24:46 ntpdate[2304]: ntpdate 4.2.8p9-a (1)
transmit(194.146.251.101)
receive(194.146.251.101)
transmit(194.146.251.101)
receive(194.146.251.101)
transmit(194.146.251.101)
receive(194.146.251.101)
transmit(194.146.251.101)
receive(194.146.251.101)
server 194.146.251.101, port 123
stratum 1, precision -21, leap 00, trust 000
refid [PPS], delay 0.03435, dispersion 0.00179
transmitted 4, in filter 4
reference time:    dc60f5b6.c18065aa  Wed, Mar  1 2017  8:24:38.755
originate timestamp: dc60f5c3.f7d18b73  Wed, Mar  1 2017  8:24:51.968
transmit timestamp:  dc60f5c4.353b1453  Wed, Mar  1 2017  8:24:52.207
filter delay:  0.03838  0.03435  0.03651  0.03477
         0.00000  0.00000  0.00000  0.00000
filter offset: -0.23922 -0.24168 -0.24202 -0.24450
         0.000000 0.000000 0.000000 0.000000
delay 0.03435, dispersion 0.00179
offset -0.241689

 1 Mar 08:24:52 ntpdate[2304]: adjust time server 194.146.251.101 offset -0.241689 sec
```


----------

